# Video to my new sidebox installation on Char-Griller



## Puff1 (Jul 5, 2007)

That would be great !! 
Now answer this post


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 5, 2007)

I think you need a bigger avatar.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 5, 2007)

Keep thinkin' that


----------



## wittdog (Jul 5, 2007)

Man you are going to fit in here just fine..welcome to the land of misfit Qers....I think you need 5 posts to post a link...keeps the spammers away.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 5, 2007)

Watched the vid. Where's the reebs?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 5, 2007)

Holy pixelated video, Batman...


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 5, 2007)

I thought it was the Budlights :?


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 5, 2007)

How the heck did you get your avatar super sized like that ?

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 5, 2007)

you just found a home away from home..


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jul 5, 2007)

ISP and Provider please sir 8) .... 

The reason I am pulling you over is because the size of your Avatar, please remain seated while I go back to my beer and decide what the fine shall be!   

You do know that your avatar size is going to start this frenzy rampage on everyone resizing their avatars and it's going to create a mess for Greg and his software causing the entire site to shut down for at least a week.......kinda like the Y2K thing


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 5, 2007)

Weird...the board is configured for avatars of 150x150...but yours is 294x225...tech support will be notified directly...


----------



## wittdog (Jul 5, 2007)

He's going to sic Scotty Da Q on you...watch out...he can do some things with Photo shop


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 6, 2007)

I know some folks over there...Nashville is a great city too!!


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 6, 2007)

chinchilla said:
			
		

> Not a fellow Clevelander!  Yo Greg, live in Nashville now, but use to live in Lakewood.  Go Indians!



Any future reference from you regarding the Indians and need I say, the Cavaliers, will be dealt with harshly by the Moderators, maybe not all the Moderators, but one for sure. [smilie=rlp_smilie_312.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> chinchilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

